# What A Coincidence!



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

A chicken farmer went to a local bar, sat next to a woman and ordered a glass of champagne. The woman perked up and said, 'How about that? I just ordered a glass of champagne, too!'

'What a coincidence' the farmer said. 'This is a special day for me. I am celebrating.' 'This is a special day for me too, I am also celebrating,' said the woman.' 'What a coincidence!' said the farmer.

As they clinked glasses he added, 'What are you celebrating?'

'My husband and I have been trying to have a child and today my gynaecologist told me that I am pregnant!'

'What a coincidence!' said the man. 'I'm a chicken farmer and for years all of my hens were infertile, but today they are all laying fertilized eggs.'

'That's great!' said the woman, 'How did your chickens become fertile?'

'I used a different cock,' he replied.

The woman smiled and said, 'What a coincidence!'


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Very Good!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------

